# SSD formatieren vor Win 10 Neuinstallation?  Wenn ja welches Dateisystem



## C Punkt (29. August 2018)

Hi, wollte eben windows 10 neuinstallieren, habe dazu nochmal kurz clean install gegooglet und in den ganzen Anleitungen steht nichts von Festplatte formatieren (wollte wissen welches Dateiformat für ne SSD und so..) Macht man das nicht mehr weil die Installationstools das automatisch machen? Oder wenn doch, auf was sollte ich achten?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. August 2018)

Naja wenn du Windows neu installierst, formatiert du ja die Festplatte während der Auswahl der Hauptbootpartition. Von daher musst du die Festplatte gar nicht extern formatieren. Man muss die Festplatte aber während der Anfangsauswahl nicht formatieren. Es wäre nur empfehlenswert.


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Man muss die Festplatte aber während der Anfangsauswahl nicht formatieren. Es wäre nur empfehlenswert.


Warum wäre es empfehlenswert? Das Setup erkennt die Datenträger auch ohne Dateiformat/Partition.
Windows-Standard ist NTFS und so installiert das Setup auch wenn man nicht selber rumpfuscht.
Das neuere ReFS gibts aktuell nur beim Windows Server 2016.


----------



## Ericius (29. August 2018)

Meiner Erfahrung nach installiert sich Windows 10 einfach neben der bestehenden Installation und verschiebt diese nur in "Windows.old", wenn nicht formatiert wird. Außerdem kann dann noch viel anderer Müll zurück bleiben, der halt Speicherplatz belegt und im schlimmsten Fall das System bremst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2018)

Ericius schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach installiert sich Windows 10 einfach neben der bestehenden Installation und verschiebt diese nur in "Windows.old", wenn nicht formatiert wird. Außerdem kann dann noch viel anderer Müll zurück bleiben, der halt Speicherplatz belegt und im schlimmsten Fall das System bremst.



Dachte ich auch *aber* als ich letzte Woche mein System frisch installiert habe, habe ich wie immer, nichts formatiert und Windows hat diesmal keinen "Windows.old"-Ordner erstellt ..


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2018)

Ich lösch für eine saubere Installation einfach im Setup die Partition und drück auf weiter. Den Rest erledigt das Setup automatisch.


----------



## Karotte81 (29. August 2018)

Ich schätze, wenn ihr eine Win10 Installation über Windows anstoßt, wird der Windows.old Ordner erstellt. Bootet man direkt per DVD/ über einen Stick, um dann zu installieren, formatiert er ja eh, da kann dann auch nichts zurückbleiben. 

Und welches Dateiformat, ich hatte bei meiner letzten Windows Installation auch Probleme, leider weiß ich nicht mehe genau wie die Fehlermeldung war. Aber es hatte was mit diesem GBR/MBR Dateisystem zu tun, da musste ich tatsächlich erst ins Windows und das umstellen, bevor ich sorgenfrei Windows installieren konnte.


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2018)

Das MBR GPT ist auch kein Problem wenn man auf einen leeren Datenträger installiert. Einfach auf weiter klicken.
Wenn man keine Spielereien wie mehrere OS auf einem Datenträger hat, muss man da nichts selber konfigurieren


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

GPT kann nur verwendet werden, wenn die DVD im UEFI-Modus gebootet wird. 

Das Partitionsschema kann man einfach mit GParted umstellen, bevor die Partitionen angelegt werden.


----------

